# Newbie getting a yellow box on my shirt after heat press



## tyc70 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi all I'm new hear and I'm getting a frustrated..I've read and read but I'm not getting it. I have a Stahls 16x20 auto heat press, Epson Workforce 1100 using JPSS (light) transfer paper and a teflon sheet(printing on 100% cotton white tee) But I'm still getting the scorched look. per instructions 375 @ 30 sec....Can anyone give a newbie in the biz a little help?? It would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

tyc70 said:


> Hi all I'm new hear and I'm getting a frustrated..I've read and read but I'm not getting it. I have a Stahls 16x20 auto heat press, Epson Workforce 1100 using JPSS (light) transfer paper and a teflon sheet(printing on 100% cotton white tee) But I'm still getting the scorched look. per instructions 375 @ 30 sec....Can anyone give a newbie in the biz a little help?? It would be greatly appreciated!!!!


After you heatpress lay it out while hot imedeatly spray scorch remover on the burned area and watch it magically disappear but be generous with the scorch remover


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

How heavy is your pressure? If very heavy, try backing off a bit. If that doesn't work you may want to check the temp of your press with an infrared gun or strips. You shouldn't be scorching shirts at 375.


----------



## tyc70 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for response but it seems that morning.....no yellow box. Maybe the shirt had too cool off!


----------



## floridabruce (Nov 14, 2010)

Try 365 for 20 seconds. Some fabrics do change color temporarily. Red turns blue or purple, but returns to red after cooling. Spot remover is nothing more than hydrogen peroxide solution for those who may not know.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

floridabruce said:


> Spot remover is nothing more than hydrogen peroxide solution for those who may not know.


i've never heard of this. does it work? wouldn't it affect the print area if sprayed upon?

i always thought that the yellow was from the polymer that wasn't cut away.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

miktoxic said:


> i've never heard of this. does it work? wouldn't it affect the print area if sprayed upon?
> 
> i always thought that the yellow was from the polymer that wasn't cut away.


I think he meant scorch remover not Spot Remover. Spot remover is known as a chemical to use in a spot gun to remove plastisol or oil from an embroidery machine. Oh yeah you can hydrogen peroxide that will remove scorch on a tee


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Pvasquez said:


> Oh yeah you can hydrogen peroxide that will remove scorch on a tee


what's the procedure? just spray it all over the shirt....even the design, then just let it dry?

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

miktoxic said:


> what's the procedure? just spray it all over the shirt....even the design, then just let it dry?
> 
> thanks for the reply.


It won't hurt any of the design so you will be fine. If you try it on colored shirts make sure you put it on while the shirt is hot and don't try to heat it up after, it will bleach out the color FYI


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

yup usually the yellow box goes away after awhile of sitting.. happens to me also goes away after a couple hours.. good luck


----------

